# [SOLVED] Borderlands install errors



## fleshhold (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys, ive got my new computer all set up now, for a while actually. Suddenly i have decided to set up borderlands, as I went to install it last night i got all the way to the end of the installation and an error pops up saying

"phsyxcudart_20.dll is missing from your computer"

I clicked OK and got another one straight afterwards saying

"cudart32_30_9.dll is missing from your computer"

I clicked OK and then the secureacom scanner came up, i then got ANOTHER error saying Error 1722 and it had to revert the whole installation, i tried downloading the dll files but its no use. seems there is so many problems with this installation!

Currently running windows 7 home premium X64 bit, i got a ATI HD 5850 graphics card.

And i have no clue on how to fix this problem


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Borderlands install errors*

hi,

go to nvidia.com and download the latest Physix-only driver if it isn't on the games' disc.

Make sure its the Physx only driver, some games need it even though if you have an ati card.

After that try to install it again to see if there is any errors left.


----------



## fleshhold (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Borderlands install errors*

Ok i'll try that now, cheers i'll tell you when ive tried it.


----------



## fleshhold (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Borderlands install errors*

Awsome! it works! your a legend, i didn't know it was that simple. Runs flawlessly, especially on my beast gaming rig.

Thanks, FLeshhold xoxo.


----------

